# Just been mapped @FC tuning



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi
On the South East RR day, I made 499.9 BHP at the flywheel but it was leaning out. 
Ive since fitted some injectors, and today took it back to Hayes Dynotech, where Steve FC Tuning has re-mapped it on the rollers. 
The car feels stronger and smoother and made 559.7 BHP @1.4bar, with a max of 460lb Torque as opposed to 380lb. 
Ive not had it on a motorway yet, but so- far im very pleased.


Fuelling..


Well done Steve Thankyou


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a fantastic result, good on Steve!! 

What's your spec?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

That really is a fantastic result!

Is it still with a stock engine?

Amazed you can get so much more torque with the same boost...


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

All in the map by the looks of it!

Ax53b60 turbos
720cc injectors 
Power fc
intercooler
Plus the usual bits.
Stock engine so that's where I need to stop!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

it sounded good too!!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you guys recommend Steve? As I would probably need a good mapper to fly to Belgium in a few weeks to map a car here  Looking for the right person for the job


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I would recommend him. 
He said he flys out to europe to map cars.
I think he is on driftworks and another skyline forum. Pm me if you'd like his email, or google f c tunning.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice result mate, fair play


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

ANDY H said:


> it sounded good too!!


Andy was there too, so I've got a reliable witness! 

Got to put the videos up!


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

How much boost were you running at 500bhp and do you have uprated cams?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

1.4 bar.
Standard cams.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I know his company, just heard variating things about his work on skylines that why I asked 
I read somewhere he should stick to 4 cylinder cars only as the GTR he had mapped didn't go well at all...So I was a cautious whether on not to contact him.

But thanks for the info


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

Good results......how did it feel on the road compared to the old map?

So standard cams at this power?.....what air flow meters are you running?

You must be chuffed!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine seems absolutley fine. He knows what he's talking about. It drives perfectly, and makes good power.


Standard cams. Standard mafs ( absolutley maxed) yeh well chuffed at that. I could go for better mafs, but I don't want to go any more on the engine. 
A real credit to the RB26.
The turbos are good units.


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

Thats awesome mate.

What other mods have you got?......have you used an adjustable fuel reg?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Standard reg mate. Hks 280 ltr pump hard wired. 
Moddified tt pipe, hks intake, kts hard pipes induction, trust down pipes 50mm decat hks s silent back. huge greddy intercooler.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

e had experiance with him, wouldnt use him again but thats my 2p, as i would not use the majority of tuners known on the board


----------



## zenwahwong56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi ya,

Are you using uprated head gasket? Uprated fuel pump?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

@ gtr-loz; what happened mate? PM me if you like


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Wouldnt recommend steve either !!!!!!! 
Lets just say you'd be better sticking to the proper skyline tuners.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Problem is getting a car to the UK is more difficult if it doesn't have a map at all on a fresh build, then getting someone to come and map the car here localy...But not very tuner offers that service


----------



## YODI (Aug 3, 2002)

Used Steve in the past and not had any issues with him.

I think he is alot better now as he is doing alot more mapping, it was just a side line/hobby in the beginning.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

YODI said:


> Used Steve in the past and not had any issues with him.
> 
> I think he is alot better now as he is doing alot more mapping, it was just a side line/hobby in the beginning.


He done mine only last year.
I contacted steve after he mapped my car (which was a rush job),about issues i had !!!!!
The man wasnt one bit interested.


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

Tuners are so expensive..... 800 for a tune in Japan. 

If the tuner available is the best then I would definately pay. 

Or you could do this,

LM1 Wideband- A must to insure propper AFR Used 150
FC DataLog- A must to monitor KNOCK!!! Inj Duty, AFMs, ect. Logs are priceless. 200 New
Power FC- Stand alone EMS 500 Used

850 total to tune it yourself. Sure no High HP dyno numbers, but those can be manipulated anyway. It will be tuned for you driving style and will focus on the whole map not just the peak numbers. Plus you can tune your mates cars.

Or if you are too scared you can just pay someone to tune it, again and again and again.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. 
I took mine on a long run today. No issues what so ever. Knock levels are 25 max. I managed to get a 28, but I think that's general noise as it was in 2nd. 
Fuel consumption is good and there's no black soot up the back of the car. 
I'm happy with what's been done on mine.


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

freakazoid3 said:


> Problem is getting a car to the UK is more difficult if it doesn't have a map at all on a fresh build, then getting someone to come and map the car here localy...But not very tuner offers that service


I was at MGT today and heard Garth was going to Spain, so there are tunners that go abroad. I also now Richard Bell goes to Germany alot.
Regards

Andy


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Mark from Abbey offered to fly over to Germany last year to re-map mine. unfortunately (per re-biuld thread) my car still isn't back together so i never had the chance to take him up on that offer! not the cheapest but i think the name speaks for its self!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

the mapping process is basically the same for 4, 6 or 8 cylinders in my experience. If he can do one he can do all. It's all about not exceeding certain limits and finding as near a pefect balance of each setting..etc etc.
TBH if you have access to a roling road, and the required software most people could create a reasonable map in not too long a time.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

roadrash9r said:


> Tuners are so expensive..... 800 for a tune in Japan.
> 
> If the tuner available is the best then I would definately pay.
> 
> ...


I called a tuner a couple of year ago, they quoted aroud 750 quid for a remap. What does that work out as, about 200quid an hour. From where do they decide this rate.
I know rolling roads are pricey, as is the software etc. But the fact they wanted to charge 100 odd quid to stick in different injectors, and another couple of hundred for a race map makes you think they are taking the michael.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Back to subject, excellent result. Decent power low down and lots of torque!

Just shows what the engine can do mainly as standard, and proves the normal MAFs are good for the 550-560bhp mark. Im also happy with the 460ld torque been produced. I'm hoping to see 600bhp and something close to 500lb torque when I fit my GT35R at Easter. Ill be keeping standard bottom end and head.

Baz


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> Back to subject, excellent result. Decent power low down and lots of torque!
> 
> Just shows what the engine can do mainly as standard, and proves the normal MAFs are good for the 550-560bhp mark. Im also happy with the 460ld torque been produced. I'm hoping to see 600bhp and something close to 500lb torque when I fit my GT35R at Easter. Ill be keeping standard bottom end and head.
> 
> Baz


I think so mate cheers.
Yours should be interesting!
They are such good engines, but I'd say it would be on the limit there. It will be interesting to see if it stands up to that for a long time.


----------



## nismodude (Dec 15, 2009)

freakazoid3 said:


> Problem is getting a car to the UK is more difficult if it doesn't have a map at all on a fresh build, then getting someone to come and map the car here localy...But not very tuner offers that service


what kind of ecu do you have mate?


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

P3RV3RT said:


> Back to subject, excellent result. Decent power low down and lots of torque!
> 
> Just shows what the engine can do mainly as standard, and proves the normal MAFs are good for the 550-560bhp mark. Im also happy with the 460ld torque been produced. I'm hoping to see 600bhp and something close to 500lb torque when I fit my GT35R at Easter. Ill be keeping standard bottom end and head.
> 
> Baz


Good results, Especially for 1.4 bar and standard cams.

But to clarify,

Standard MAFs are not good for 550-600hp. Do a search. You are essentialy tuning for AFR because the resolution is maxed out. Might as well just send a constant 5.1 volts to the ECU and ditch the MAFs all together.:chuckle:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Great Result!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

TUNING THE NISSAN RB26DETT (R33)


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

i cant really understand how the hell you got so much power on 1.4 bar  daamn i got 450 with 1.3bar


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Samwest said:


> i cant really understand how the hell you got so much power on 1.4 bar  daamn i got 450 with 1.3bar


are you running apexi turbos too?

- mine made 456 @ 1bar with different cams -same turbos..


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

git-r said:


> are you running apexi turbos too?
> 
> - mine made 456 @ 1bar with different cams -same turbos..


wow those apexis seem to be wuite good.No m8 i run garrets 2860-5ives.....can the turbos really be so different?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Samwest said:


> wow those apexis seem to be wuite good.No m8 i run garrets 2860-5ives.....can the turbos really be so different?


TBH i have no idea!

A few folk on the Skylines australia forum have run 10 sec 1/4's with these turbos at 1.5 bar..

The Apexi's are massively more expensive than the garrets, not sure if they're any better though?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

With a large intercooler. If git-r can get 456 @1 bar, and I'm getting what I've got at 1.4 bar, its got to be those apexis. 

Git-r, you need to turn them up a bit mate!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

git-r said:


> are you running apexi turbos too?
> 
> - mine made 456 @ 1bar with different cams -same turbos..


I also made around this. Think at .8 bar tho. 

Then it made 490 @ 4 wheels at 1.1 bar

Have seen 590 @ rear wheels at 1.6 bar. and 559 @ 4 wheels at 1.6 bar

Same turbos, different cams.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Samwest said:


> .....can the turbos really be so different?


not really, but the MAP can!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

mine made [email protected] 1.1bar with 2530's, but this has no relevance at all.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

cleethorpes said:


> mine made [email protected] 1.1bar with 2530's, but this has no relevance at all.


PMSL.....


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe not the turbos then. 
must be your map/car ?!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you have the power ath the wheels figure?

Cheers,


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

421.9 whp.
Sam, are you talking wheel hp?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Jim,

No it was 386 @ hubs... 

starting to think you're right about turning the bosst up:chuckle:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

You know you want to. Youl probably only need 1.2-1.3 bar to make good power with your cams !


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

lol yeah i know!

It still has the standard cat too!

with the amount of track miles it'll get I'll be gobsmacked if it doesn't go bang!

time will tell.... very good to know yours is holding out ok:bowdown1:


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

Lots of variables. 

Dyno types
tire size/pressure
gear
Input air temp vs actual air temp
4 wheel or 2 wheel
ATF or ATW

I once saw a dyno sheet for a stock honda. It had 1000hp!!!! Air temp was a true 0c, but the dyno operator entered something reduculous like 100c and also entered a bogus final drive ratio. I am sure there was more witchcraft was a foot.

Lets see all these horsepower claims run down the quarter mile. ET=driver MPH=HP


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

roadrash9r said:


> Lots of variables.
> 
> Dyno types
> tire size/pressure
> ...


Most of us dont live our lives to drive our cars up the drag strip.
Besides which the ET wont give accurate power readings if the driver is not used to going up a strip on a regular basis (which is most of us)

Possibly you should choose you words more carefully - 
These are not claims they are actual readings . Ten cars -all pretty much as expected
For example mine has been dynod three times in the last 6 months and all three readings were within a reasonable margin (5%) so they were about right that day (which is all that can be hoped for)


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> Most of us dont live our lives to drive our cars up the drag strip.
> Besides which the ET wont give accurate power readings if the driver is not used to going up a strip on a regular basis (which is most of us)
> 
> Possibly you should choose you words more carefully -
> ...



Not trying to insult anyone, But maybe you should read my words more closely.

You are misunderstanding my post, I was commenting on all the questions of ATF, ATW, I only had this much hp at the same boost, comments. 

There are alot more variables that can alter the output on a dyno sheet. Most people like you have said, do not care about drag strips ect, just bragging rights. Lots of dyno operators know this and cater to their customer base. 

The drag strip is not so forgiving. Run what you got and hope you got enough. This is why you see so many disapointed owners with 700hp supras. 

You said "Besides which the ET wont give accurate power readings if the driver is not used to going up a strip on a regular basis"

ET does not give an accurate reading of HP....... I said that in an ealier post.

MPH does!!!!!! 

Example.

Driver A runs a 11.00 flat at 127 mph.

Driver B runs a 10.80 at 120 mph.

Both cars being equal weight (gears affect ET more than MPH), 

Driver A has a higher HP due to higher MPH even though ET is slower.

Driver B is the better driver hence the better ET with a lower MPH (Hp). 


Please dont feel like I am attacking anyone. Just helping members understand dyno variables and another way of attaining a HP estimate.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Ok I misunderstood what you meant but in that case I cant why you posted it up .

Its a thread about a dyno day. No ones gone overboard about the figures in fact only a few actually posted their results.
My comments were comparing how accurate dyno readings are compared to drag times .

BTW MPH doesnt give an accurate power reading if you bog at the start or miss a gear for example


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree no one has gone overboard. I actually posted a comment about the good results. It just seemed like alot of members were comparing similar setups and coming up with different numbers. Just tried to clear it up.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

ok i'm absolutely wasted and should knnow better than to post in this stae but:

i got a shit time at the pod 12.8 @112 mph @[email protected]

the car is still ufking quick round a track:bowdown1:

more than happy with it 

Jason Plato Lotus Esprit 350 @ brands : 57.0 secs

Aotucar Lambo Gallardo : 55.5 secs 

Mr talentless 2 up with old road tyres and full weight R32 Gtr: 56.4 secs

AWESOME:bowdown1:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Personally I've got no interest on what it does on a quarter mile drag-strip( it would probably be slower than a 400hp skyline that's been stripped out with soft suspension and 17 inch wheels with plenty of side-wall flex) 
That's a good time round brands hatch mate. 
What I'm after is a quick road-car, so its got full trim+air-con abs etc...
It puts a good time in at brands, and can drive 100 miles without getting uncomfortable. 
The clutch is a slightly uprated exedy, so it doesn't rattle and feels good to drive. Its a good all-rounder. The clutch would probably shit itself on a 7grand launch.


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

So it has to do with the map i guess? ... i have changed injectors, fuelpump, pfc, apexi power intake, nismo btr, r34gtr elbows, decat and aftermarket exhaust etc, what power should i except? anyone?

when i mapped last year i got 450 atf on 1.3bar wich is alot of boost if you ask me.


----------



## roadrash9r (Apr 3, 2010)

git-r said:


> ok i'm absolutely wasted and should knnow better than to post in this stae but:
> 
> i got a shit time at the pod 12.8 @112 mph @[email protected]
> 
> ...



It feels good to beat up on all those exotics!!!! Good results all around!!! Especially for a car designed in the 80s.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

roadrash9r said:


> Especially for a car designed in the 80s.


Sometimes you forget that.
The RB engine is STILL the plumbs even compared with the new designs.


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

that's not a strange result for me!

steve is know well known as one of the best mapper in UK and maybe even in Europe!
he's often coming in Netherland, Luxembourg and EVERYBODY is happy with his work and he always get amazing results and cars are running safe maps!

Well done steve  steve is THE man for everybody who needs to map them cars!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I have heard many mixed reviews about Steve @ FC Tuning. But having witnessed Jims car first hand and seeing the way it was running at the GTR Showdown I'd be happy if my car was mapped in the same way and drove as well. Was the only car on the day that didn't blow black smoke at WOT. There are always two sides to every story.


----------



## rizz khan (Nov 20, 2015)

nice


----------



## imy1428 (Dec 20, 2015)

steve at fc tuning mapped my 33 gtr he is good mine made 530 @1.2 bar soon will be getting 1000cc injectors and z32 maf so i can get full power out of my t78 turbo


----------

